# Are avocados toxic?



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

http://www.holisticdog.org/badfoods.shtml#avoid

http://www.funadvice.com/q/dogs

I've seen a few websites that say avocados are toxic or bad for dogs, any thoughts on this? Because if it's the case, shouldn't Avoderm be not so great for dogs?


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> http://www.holisticdog.org/badfoods.shtml#avoid
> 
> http://www.funadvice.com/q/dogs
> 
> I've seen a few websites that say avocados are toxic or bad for dogs, any thoughts on this? Because if it's the case, shouldn't Avoderm be not so great for dogs?


To an extent yes but only in large doses. If you go to Avoderm's website it explains this.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes I've read it, but SD explains why corn is so great for dogs, so I'm always a bit wary about what companies say about these things. That's why I was hoping to get some input from people on here. People who have dogs' best interests, not their wallets, at heart.


----------



## bellamicuore (Jun 16, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> Yes I've read it, but SD explains why corn is so great for dogs, so I'm always a bit wary about what companies say about these things. That's why I was hoping to get some input from people on here. People who have dogs' best interests, not their wallets, at heart.


Here's a link about avocados:
http://www.dogchannel.com/dog-news/...Articles-_-dog-news/2006_11/2006_11-08news002


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I will say that Avoderm has never been recalled, has never been the topic of any lawsuit, and has no reports of ill dogs on their record that I have seen. I know many people that feed it and their dogs do very well on it, so given these things I would say that if it were toxic, dogs were ill, dying, etc there would be a recall, a lawsuit, SOMETHING and of the people I know that feed it their dogs do very very well and have no problems at all on it. I personally believe that it is safe and would feed it if it didn't give my dogs gas.


----------



## WhiteDogHouse (Jul 10, 2008)

Actually the stems and leaves are toxic, but Avoderm only uses inside part, like people eat. I am really happy with it for my dogs and their coats are wonderful.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Okay so according to the website given by bellamicuore they are, but according to Avoderm and a few other people they aren't and BoxerMommie does make a good point. Much like the amount of licks to the center of a tootsie pop, the world may never know...


----------

